# ?? This forum??



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if this forum was new!, or if just not alot of people post things on here. There are not a lot of topics to choose from and yeah im just wondering why!?...thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This forum is kind of new, feel free to share.


----------

